# Creative Cloud Download Center



## camner (Nov 26, 2013)

I signed up for CC "[FONT=adobe-clean, sans-serif]Photoshop Photography Program" and at the Download Center I seem to have the ability to download pretty much anything I want (Bridge, Dreamweaver, etc.).  How does this work?  If I download and install something other than PS or LR, do I automatically get "upgraded" to another subscription level?  There is nowhere I can see in my account that clearly says "Hey, you're only entitled to Photoshop and Lightroom for the price you paid!" [/FONT]

[FONT=adobe-clean, sans-serif]Am I missing something obvious?[/FONT]

[FONT=adobe-clean, sans-serif][Yes, I was missing something obvious…I have to install the Creative Cloud app first, which then, upon signing in, limits me to installing what my subscription allows as well as to "try" other apps][/FONT]


----------

